# Missing P60 help



## Nicholas Crowe (Jun 4, 2012)

So my wife submitted her application a few weeks ago and now UKBA have contacted her requesting my latest P60 (2011-2012). I cannot find this for the life of me.. The only one I can find is for the year 2010-2011.

I believe you cannot obtain another P60 but I might be able to obtain ‘statement of earnings’. Will UKBA accept this as a replacement?

Any help would be much appreciated in this stressful time.

Nick


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Nicholas Crowe said:


> So my wife submitted her application a few weeks ago and now UKBA have contacted her requesting my latest P60 (2011-2012). I cannot find this for the life of me.. The only one I can find is for the year 2010-2011.
> 
> I believe you cannot obtain another P60 but I might be able to obtain ‘statement of earnings’. Will UKBA accept this as a replacement?


This is what the guidance says:



> Where the *specified document(s) cannot be supplied *(e.g. *because **they *are not available in a particular country or *have been permanently lost*), the caseworker has discretion not to apply the requirement for the specified document(s) or to request alternative or additional information or documents be submitted by the applicant.


Employer is now permitted to issue another P60, so she should ask about it:



> If you've lost your P60 your employer can issue you with a duplicate. Since 2010-11 your employer no longer needs to show on the P60 that it is a ‘duplicate’.


If it's unavailable, send in the alternative, and include a letter explaining the circumstances.


----------



## Nicholas Crowe (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks Joppa.

Just to inform other people, I was able to go and get a copy of my P60 from HR. She scanned all of the companies P60 forms before giving them out but also mentioned she could ask for a replacement from some company (I'm guessing HMRC). 

We Faxed the P60 with a cover letter to the UKBA today (on the number they provided) but wondered if we would recieve confirmation from them that they recieved the additional evidence.

Any ideas?

Cheers!

Nick


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Nicholas Crowe said:


> Just to inform other people, I was able to go and get a copy of my P60 from HR. She scanned all of the companies P60 forms before giving them out but also mentioned she could ask for a replacement from some company (I'm guessing HMRC).


If ever you are unable to obtain a copy of your P60 from a current/previous Employer you can contact HMRC directly who will be able to provide you with the required information


----------



## punktlich02 (Aug 21, 2012)

nikkisizer said:


> If ever you are unable to obtain a copy of your P60 from a current/previous Employer you can contact HMRC directly who will be able to provide you with the required information


Maybe. But when I applied for my State Pension some years ago many of the records were lost. It was only because I had saved P60s for every year that I worked in Britain that they could be recovered. The relevant office (now Department for Work and Pensions) was at a loss. It turned out that the wrong NI number had been used for a number of years. All was resolved, but only because I had those copies. The people I spoke to at the time led me to think their paper records at least are (or were) in a shambles.

P60s are one of those documents that should be saved forever.


----------



## fsog23 (Aug 20, 2012)

We didn't submit a P60 with our original settlement application, but were later asked specifically by the ECO to send it. My husband couldn't find his so he asked his payroll department to email him a copy which they did. We printed the email and sent that to the ECO and it was fine - my visa was approved today so I'd suggest you ask your company for an email version - it's much quicker than going through the HMRC.

Good luck!


----------



## benthomas010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi All, 

If you are still active here - could i ask please - how long after you submitted the additional information (ie P60's) was it until the VISA was issued? 

We had same thing with my wife last week. 

Thank you


----------

